# Serverspeicherplatz als Netzwerklaufwerk einbinden



## Johannes7146 (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen VServer (Debian). Ich würde den Speicher gerne als Netzlaufwerk in meinem Windows 7 und/oder Ubuntu 11.04 einbinden. 

Darin möchte ich 2 Bedingungen knüpfen:
1. Die Sicherheit des Server wird nicht gefährdet.
2. Die Übertragung läuft verschlüsselt

Eine Sambafreigabe auf einem Server scheint mir nicht sehr sinnvoll. (unsicher oder?)
FTP lässt sich unter Windwos zwar als Netzlaufwerk einbinden, es fehlt aber an Funktionen (Bilder werden nicht als Vorschau angezeigt, Rechtsklick auf Ordner gibt keine Heinweise auf den Inhalt des Ordner oder Erstellungsdatum etc.).

Welche Möglichkeiten kennt ihr um so etwas sicher hinzubekommen?
Gibt es evtl die Möglichkeit die Freigabe zu tunneln?


----------



## deepthroat (8. Juni 2011)

Hi.

Es gibt mehrere (verteilte) Dateisystem die dafür infrage kommen würden. z.B. AFS. 

Die kann man auch über Kerberos absichern.

Oder du richtest ein VPN ein. Dann könntest du auch einfach Samba verwenden.

Gruß


----------



## Navy (8. Juni 2011)

WinSCP kann – IIRC – das leisten.


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juni 2011)

Navy hat gesagt.:


> WinSCP kann – IIRC – das leisten.


Kannst du das irgendwie untermauern?

IMO ist WinSCP einfach nur eine SCP GUI und kurz über die Doku geschaut sehe ich keine Möglichkeit ein Laufwerk unter Windows darüber einzubinden.

Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich würde das mit ISCSI lösen  Bietet Authentifikation und Verschlüsselung des Datenverkehrs. Die Partition / Platte kannst du dann unter Windows wie einen internen Datenträger verwalten.

Debian ISCSI Target: http://wiki.debian.org/iSCSI/iscsitarget
Windows 7 ISCSI: http://www.windowsnetworking.com/articles_tutorials/Connecting-Windows-7-iSCSI-SAN.html

Hab das zwar noch nicht über das Internet verwendet, aber so nehm ich zum Beispiel meine Festplatten im Homeserver her 

Gruß
BK


----------



## deepthroat (9. Juni 2011)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> ich würde das mit ISCSI lösen  Bietet [...] Verschlüsselung des Datenverkehrs.


Kannst du das irgendwie untermauern?

IMO benötigt man dazu VPN / IPsec.


			
				Wikipedia hat gesagt.:
			
		

> For the most part, iSCSI operates as a cleartext protocol that provides no cryptographic protection for data in motion during SCSI transactions. As a result, an attacker who can listen in on iSCSI Ethernet traffic can:
> 
> 
> reconstruct and copy the files and filesystems being transferred on the wire
> ...


Gruß


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ok, hier habe ich eventuell was falsch verstanden.
Wenn du kein IPSec zur Verfügung hast, dann kannst du zum Beispiel das Laufwerk mit Truecrypt einrichten. Der Datenverkehr (alles was aus deinem PC rausläuft) wäre dann verschlüsselt.
Somit hältst du die Last auf den normalerweise eher schwachen Root / VServer gering und verteilst diese eher auf deinen stärkeren Desktop. Ein weitere Vorteil ist, dass die Daten dann auch verschlüsselt auf dem Server liegen 

Gruß
BK


----------



## olqs (9. Juni 2011)

Ich schlag dann mal unter Linux sshfs und unter Windows sftpdrive vor. Beide kommunizieren mit dem Server über das sftp subsystem des sshd Dienstes.

sshfs: http://fuse.sourceforge.net/sshfs.html
sftpdrive http://www.expandrive.com/windows/ kostenflichtig

Eine Anleitung zu sshfs unter Linux und Windows mit nem anderen Tool für Windows findest du hier:
http://konstantin.filtschew.de/blog/2008/10/13/sshfs-unter-windows-direkt-nutzen/
Ob diese Windows Software aber unter Vista/Win7 funktioniert kann ich dir nicht sagen, da nicht getestet.

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Johannes7146 (15. Juni 2011)

Vielen dank für die Zahlreichen vorschläge.. Ich werde mich an dem nächsten Freien wochenende mal damit weiter auseinander setzen. Wobei das wahrscheinlich noch ein wenig auf sich warten lässt,.. 

Viele Grüße an alle.


----------

